# i've lost the instalation code for Medal of honor pacific assault



## Danny Hart 12 (Jul 27, 2009)

Please can someone help me i've had Medal of honor pacific assault for a long time. But now i want to play it again but i can't because i've lost the book so can someone please help me and tell me the instalation code for Medal of honor pacific assault directors edition thank you.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If you have lost the CD Key for your game you will need to contact the company that made the game.
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...ch=&p_accessibility=&p_page=&p_lva=&nextlink=

Contact EA support, if you can provide proof of purchase they may give you a new CD key or a discount on buying a new copy. 

TSF or any other person can not give you a CD key as each key is unique to each copy of the game.


----------

